# Orphan's Easter



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey...myself and my girlfriend are still fairly new to the area. No family, not a whole lot of friends. *yet*



Unfortunately, I have to work until 5 on Saturday before Easter, but I was hoping that maybe there were some souls out there who might like to meet up and share a sack o' bugs, assuming that Cub's is open tomorrow to pick 'em up.



I've got a cooker but not a pot big enough. I also can't get to P-cola to pick 'em up before Cub's closes, but I'd happily pitch in my share. I'm totally good for about 5-7 pounds by myself, the girl maybe 3. I've got a nice yard, plenty of parking, 3 friendly dogs. We'd really love to meet some folks to hang out with! I'm 29, she's 25, but that's more for your information than anything else, we'll hang with anyone.



I'd like to do a boil on Sunday really, but I doubt that's in the cards. Anyone wanna try to put together something for tomorrow night? Or Sunday? I'm in Navarre, but I work in FWB, happy to go as far as Pensacola if it means friendly folks and spicy crawfish.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you and Elaina could join us for some bugs and fix'n last night. Good to meet you and WELCOME.


----------

